# 09 autolights/autowipers defective warning light on!



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

Anyone know what the cause of this is and is there a easy quick fix that might help?


----------



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

I guess there's not a lot of C6 owners on this forum.


----------

